# Tropheus Duboisi Surprise



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

A few weeks back I was convinced that one of my _T. duboisi_ in my mixed _Tropheus_ group was holding eggs ... but then I saw it eating I figured it ate the eggs or maybe I was imagining things.

Yesterday during the weekly water change I figured why not re-organize the coral and lava aquascaping in the tank. With all the hardscape removed I was able to catch that _Tropheus_ easily and check it out as it still seemed to have a bit of a stretched throat ... just in case.

When I held the fish to strip out anything in its mouth ... SURPRISE ... 5 well developed fry and a few food pellets popped out. I've bred a few species of Mbuna where the females never eat while holding so this result brought a smile to my face  Though this was only one observation it's obvious that _Tropheus_ can eat while incubating eggs. Given the size and development of the fry I'd bet fry actually feed on food scraps while in the their mom's mouth.

Has anyone else found _Tropheus_ eating while incubating eggs? I have a _Chelinga_ doing the same thing as the _Duboisi_ ... next week I will probably catch fish and see if it's holding eggs / fry.

I collected the fry and added them to the net pen I have my 9 _Haplochromis thereuterion_ growing in ... this morning all seems good with both species.

_Tropheus_ are a fascinating genus of fish and there is always something to learn in the fish room.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

A bit of an update ... the fry are 2+ inch juveniles and beginning to colour up. 

I would really like to add to these 5 with another 5 - 6 of the same size / species. If you have some to sell I'd be interested. Send me a PM or text (604) 240-096two. 

I would also like to build on my adult colony ... really looking for females. Another 6 - 10 would be great.

Send me a PM or text (604) 240-096two.

Give me


----------

